# Diamond Outlaw, Tuning question



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

Here are a couple images to illustrate what I am talking about.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It should NOT be that nock high. No offense, but go ahead and buy yourself a new rest. You'll be glad you did. But anyway, I'd try bareshaft tuning. I'm not a paper fan. IMO paper will only work if you do it at 3 very different distances which is just like bareshaft tuning. You can be in the top half of the berger hole if you need to but the way it is now is not good.


----------



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for the comment! 

I was considering getting a new rest but talking the wife into spending an additional $50-70 on a rest right after a bow and accessory purchase.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

thats way high..... PLUS i can see you have knots on the loop on same side.... need to have knots opposing each other.

you may wanna try one bareshaft, start with that so you KNOW theres no contact issues.... if you say timing marks are on and bows all in spec something else is off....

ALSO you would do yourself a favor and replace that tiny peg on lower cam (draw stop peg) with a BOMAR stop. that small peg will dig into cable serving very quickly, bomar will give a good back wall also.

BTW check the DL adjustments and make sure their correct, may be problem with your nock height if module is off from stop peg


----------



## butadol (Dec 26, 2013)

thank you dwagoner! I will look into it and report back


----------



## JRAINEY (Nov 11, 2011)

dwagoner said:


> thats way high..... PLUS i can see you have knots on the loop on same side.... need to have knots opposing each other.
> 
> you may wanna try one bareshaft, start with that so you KNOW theres no contact issues.... if you say timing marks are on and bows all in spec something else is off....
> 
> ...


^^^^ I agree ^^^^
I've worked on and set up several of those bows due to popularity 
Around our area. Every one tuned at 1/8 nock high. 
1 tip for using that rest is to look closely at the bristles ,
They are not uniform in length . By trimming them I was
Able to get that perfect tear.
Also the strings and cables are not the best quality,I've 
Replaced many of them for customers that had less than 
500 shots on them.


----------

